# Buillt in wall tank ideas



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

The wife and I just bought our first house. We will be closing on Jan 6th. I have a 135 gallon that needs to be setup. I would really like to build it in the wall, well I guess it would be built just behind the wall with a cut out. Who has pictures of these kind of setups? I would really like to see some. Thanks for your help!!

Chad


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## allaboutafricancichlids (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice setup....I want to do a two 75 gallon tanks in the wall but on 2 sides of the wall so it looke like one big tank. How do you frame your wall so the tank is flush with the drwall? or do you use like window casing and have a sill?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a 1/2" sill. If you look close you can see it on the trim.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

tannable, is the stand for the tank separate from the wall, or is the tank stand integrated with the studs in the wall? Seems like it would have to be integrated. Did you frame a rough opening like you would with a window?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Its actually separate. I live in the front range of the Rockies, which require 'floating walls' in basements. I built a stand with the legs instet on the front by 3 inches. I then used extra large trim on the opening so that if the wall moves the opening goes up and down but the aquarium is still framed. There is actually 2 inches of unvisible aquarium inside each edge of the trim.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

I made the sheet rock attach straight to the stand


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

I had the coolest bachelors pad ever!!!!!!! I miss the old single wide. I got married bought a house and now rent the single wide out.


----------



## Tirral (Mar 2, 2007)

I made an inwall aquarium. i tied it in with the studs to provide extra strength.










Here is a link to my styro background and pictures of the in wall tank and stand:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=137537&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0

This is my new slate background and has more up to date pictures of the tank:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=180796&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0

_____________________________

Tirral


----------



## jbelloma (Feb 19, 2004)

I recently put together a sump using the 5 gallon bucket method you posted. I seem to have a lot of bubbles that seem to be introduced by the water falling though the bucket/media. Did you have the same issue? I thought it may have just been air trapped in the return lines, but after running for days and looking at the bottom of the bucket it just looks like the bubbles seem to collect under the bucket and get pumped back into the tank. Anyway, I would appreciate any advise you could give me. Thanks. Jeff.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I assume that question was for me. I do have some bubbles under the bucket. In my sump the return pump doesn't sit directly under the bucket but off to the side a few inches. Air going through the bucket is by design (hence the name wet/dry).

On a side note, I used to travel all over the country for my job and Pella, Iowa is one of the most beautiful towns I've ever seen. The beautiful brick architecture is amazing and its everywhere. I had to laugh at the brick-laid Mcdonld's menu board and the brick carwash.


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a picture of my two 5 foot long side by side 120's.










The front wall studs are used for the stand along with two other rows of studs behind them. There is one stud in between the two tanks that still runs the full height up and down. That helped keep the wall tied together and the nailing of the trim too. Sorry for the blurry picture!

Todd.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Qaddiction said:


> Here is a picture of my two 5 foot long side by side 120's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loogielv (Nov 10, 2008)

TrashmanNYC said:


> Qaddiction said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture of my two 5 foot long side by side 120's.
> ...


yah man. i agree. really REALLY nice looking. sucks that they're 2 separate tanks, but i like that they look the same, but can be 2 completely different environments. Really awesome.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

holy smokes! looks sweet


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

i know it's an old post, but I just saw this. wow.


----------

